# Pineapple - Passion Fruit Wine



## marmanq (May 21, 2012)

"Combine the following ingredients:

3 lb Pineapple

1 lb Passion Fruit

Half gallon water

Nutrients

Packet of Pasteur Champagne yeast

2 Cups Raw Sugar (white sugar)"
I have been trying to come up with the perfect Pineapple wine and I was wondering if this is a good recipe to follow. Also how do I make it a sparkling wine? (Sorry I'm new to this.)


----------

